# My windows won’t roll up and radio won’t shut off



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Question 1: When was the last time you changed the 12V battery? If never then I'd start with this. If less than four years ago then take a look at https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/special-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.102769/.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think all the affected signals (window controls and door open) run over the computer bus. Do you have anything plugged into the OBD2 port, or do you have a malfunctioning blind spot detection system?

My guess is the wire for the driver's door broke from all the getting in/out, but that wouldn't explain the passenger door being affected.


----------



## RidePow (Jul 14, 2016)

Holy crap! I have this exact same issue! Did you get anywhere? Super sad to not see any suggestions below.


----------



## RidePow (Jul 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions? For me, I had a regulator go and replaced it on my drivers side door. I had purchased a replacement and installed it. All went well. Then I had intermittent issues a couple of days later and simply had to unplug the wiring harness from the bottom of my drivers side switch panel and everything worked. Couple days later, NO window control from the drivers seat and its' 4 switches. The front passenger side didn't work either. I noted no power to both sides in the front. Rears continue to work perfectly. I've checked the fuse for the front windows and it's fine. I also noted the radio staying on after I turn off my car and lock it?


----------



## Dat_Cruze (Mar 10, 2021)

RidePow said:


> Holy crap! I have this exact same issue! Did you get anywhere? Super sad to not see any suggestions below.


Any solution? I’m struggling with the same problem


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No solution, but I just saw this similar issue on a Patriots Day last night, so it must be somewhat common!









Yeah, it goes down, but only when I signal right.


Patriots Day (2016) clip with quote Yeah, it goes down, but only when I signal right. Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io












'Course, the big question this morning...


Patriots Day (2016) clip with quote 'Course, the big question this morning... Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io


----------



## Sade (11 mo ago)

RidePow said:


> Holy crap! I have this exact same issue! Did you get anywhere? Super sad to not see any suggestions below.


I’m still trying to fix this issue anyone fix the problem yet?


----------



## taylorb (27 d ago)

Sade said:


> I’m still trying to fix this issue anyone fix the problem yet?


 Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## Dat_Cruze (Mar 10, 2021)

taylorb said:


> Did you ever find a solution?


 Yes, what solved my issue was changing out the driver side window motor and everything is back to normal


----------



## taylorb (27 d ago)

Sade said:


> I’m still trying to fix this issue anyone fix the problem yet?


Did you find a solution?


----------

